# bsd-airtools



## wirasto (Jun 11, 2009)

```
# http://people.freebsd.org/~miwi/vbox/virtualbox_6.tgz

# make install clean
===>  bsd-airtools-0.3 broken by removal of wicontrol ioctls from if_wavelan_ieee.h.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/bsd-airtools.
```

How fix it ?


----------



## richardpl (Jun 11, 2009)

bsd-airtools is dead.
Also you cant use it, even if it worked on >=7.0, on virtualbox.


----------



## Oko (Jun 12, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> bsd-airtools is dead.
> Also you cant use it, even if it worked on >=7.0, on virtualbox.


They are also notoriously undocumented. There are no man pages written for bsd-airtools so best way to see what they do is reading the source code. 

Why not use kismet and aircrak-ng instead.


----------



## wirasto (Jun 12, 2009)

Btw, i need tool like iwconfig


----------



## Oko (Jun 12, 2009)

wirasto said:
			
		

> Btw, i need tool like iwconfig



*ifconfig* 

Between, why Linux people always assume that everyone else should be familiar with their tools but they should not know anything about other Operating Systems?


----------

